# 2010 Wyoming Muley Mount!



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my muley mount back in record time this year. I actually picked it up about two weeks ago, but just now had time to post the pics. Overbeek Taxidermy has done all of my mounts and does a fantastic job! I couldn't be happier. He is a little south of Otsego for those interested. He gave me a expected completion date of April so I was really excited when I got the call to pick him up. Pics are a little blurry off of my phone.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice. That looks WIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice muley. What state did you get him in?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

mathewshooter said:


> Very nice muley. What state did you get him in?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess Wyoming:lol:


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

tgafish said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess Wyoming:lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't read the opening. I'm a da.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Darn nice deer!!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I always have loved the WY mulies not near the mass as the high country mountain mulies but boy are they always wide!! nice deer


----------

